# Human Meat Pop-Up Butcher Stand



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

http://boingboing.net/2012/09/27/human-flesh-pop-up-butcher-sho.html
:googly:

Oh, semi-graphic stuff I guess.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

That is soooo cool! I don't care much about video games but that shop would be awesome to see. :smilekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some of the comments are pretty funny


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, whuddya know! The Jimmy Hoffa Bistro.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Some of the comments are pretty funny


I was just thinking the same thing....how did it go from video game add to parenting???


----------

